

Viral Hit threewords.me Up for Sale: Who’s Going to Buy It? - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/17/breaking-viral-hit-threewords-me-up-for-sale-whos-going-to-buy-it/

======
sliggity
Perhaps a company like Communispace, also headquartered here in Boston?

